# Azumi



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 11, 2005)

Has anyone else seen this Samurai Classic this movie is probally the Kill Bill of the past due to how many people have been killed in one single film plus the first title set up the mood for the second one to completely ruin not even gogo yubari could have saved that film.


----------



## kakashisempai (Aug 11, 2005)

I've seen it, its ok...the main character is real gorgeous !


----------



## DevilB0i (Aug 11, 2005)

I seen it and it one of my favorite. Azumi is my girl and Azumi2 is out so go get it!!!


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 11, 2005)

ryuhei kitamura sure know how to make badazz movies!if you like azumi then check out Versus


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 11, 2005)

I seen Azumi 2 it's a pretty cool movie. 

Oh yeah I've also seen Versus and I heard part two was supposed to be in the works sometime soon.


----------



## DevilB0i (Aug 12, 2005)

Versus wasn't that good i didnt like it but Azumi2 was awesome im hoping for a Azumi 3


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 12, 2005)

Im hoping it's gonna be a part three as well she didnt have her showdown with General Kanbei and that kinda bummed me out.


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 12, 2005)

wow someone did make a thread about this! i was hoping someone to make it


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep did it creep anyone else out when you noticed they re-used the cast from the first Azumi Title.  (Like the guy who looks just like Nachi) and (The assassin from the first part of the movie.) a lot of the cast was just given new roles. (Still a good movie though) 

How Azumi's last buddy from the first movie died was just wrong.


----------



## DevilB0i (Aug 12, 2005)

What do you guys think gonna happen in Azumi3 if there is a part3 would she die or find love?


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 12, 2005)

She's gonna fight Kanbei thats for sure. even though he let her go I bet you he's still pissed about how she killed Kato Kiyomasa in the first title


----------



## DevilB0i (Aug 12, 2005)

The 21st Hokage said:
			
		

> She's gonna fight Kanbei thats for sure. even though he let her go I bet you he's still pissed about how she killed Kato Kiyomasa in the first title


I doubt it


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 12, 2005)

hell yeah ive seen it!!!. uber carnage. that movie has got to have the most bodycount of dead mofo's being killed in a matter of minutes.


----------



## FullMetal Armstrong (Aug 13, 2005)

aZUMI WAS BAD-ASS. i LOVED THAT MOVIE.


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 13, 2005)

My favorite character was the Pyscho Bishonen Bijimaru and Kanbei.


----------



## nibs (Feb 24, 2006)

I've just seen Azumi 1 and I love the way it's made. It's simple, a bit of a low-budget thing, but it looks very good and it has a strong manga feel about it (you know what I mean, the character design, the drama). The more I think about this film, the more I like it. Lots of blood, random killing and slow-motion, with some cheesy guitar music to smoothen it up. The only drawbacks were the actress who played Azumi (pretty but mediocre) and a few ridiculous moments (as when Azumi leaves Yae in the forrest right after they were attacked by a gang of rapists). And I agree with the 21st Hokage about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ukiha's death, that was a tad lame. The guy was slaying all around him and just when he stopped for a fraction of a second to look at Bijomaru somebody stabbed him in the back! This is against all rules! Fighting rules, movie rules, any rules!


----------



## KinKaze (Feb 24, 2006)

The 21st Hokage said:
			
		

> Has anyone else seen this Samurai Classic this movie is probally the Kill Bill of the past due to how many people have been killed in one single film plus the first title set up the mood for the second one to completely ruin not even gogo yubari could have saved that film.



Well, I don't know the manga/anime. But I have seen the movie.
It's okay, not really that great though, to be classified as a "Samurai Classic". A Samurai Classic should be something like "Seven Samurai" and other stuff from Akira Kurosawa. Those are really classics. 

Anyway back to the topic, movie is okay. Kinda Manga stylish movie.
The girl playing Azumi was cute though.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 24, 2006)

I also thought it wasn't bad, but not a classic. Also Versus might've been a good platform to get a budget for future films, but it's extremely overrated otherwise. It's difficult to hide the fact that the scenario is more ambitious than the premise (especially with the location), the characters are dull and with particular regard to the main character, just seem forced and don't draw you in.

The director's got talent though and Azumi was a step in the right direction, doing sequels is unlikely to raise his profile though. Azumi herself was too flat to carry the movie much further than when it ended.

Well, that all sounds kinda negative, but despite that, I did enjoy the original quite a bit.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 24, 2006)

One of the best japanese movies i have ever seen.


----------



## Codde (Feb 24, 2006)

I saw it nearly a year ago, it was better than I expected, then again I wasn't expecting a whole lot. I did like the ending quite a bit though.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Feb 25, 2006)

oh I love this movie, Ryuhei Kitamura makes cool stuff.

And then the second one is terrible, even Chiaki Kuriyama couldn't help it


----------

